# 60 dead fish tonight



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Not as bad as it sounds but it seems a bit strange to find 60 dead fish even if they're only 2 1/2". I'm pretty sure they're all bass but I'd don't catch many this size.

What would cause 60 tiny bass (or are they perch) to all die at once and not effect other fish? 

Even stranger, why didn't they get eaten before reaching this stage of decomp?

All other fish are feeding well. All other sizes seem fine. Aerating 24/7.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

It is hard to tell without a closer look but they look like perch to me. As you know, yellow perch like cooler water, they do best at 72° or less. Lethal temps range from 79-86°. Mortality will depend on how much additional stress is on the fish. Ive had perch do just fine at 86°, it just depends on what shape they are in before the hot weather hits. 

If you can rule out other environmental factors o2 crash, pH shift, etc. you begin to think of parasites, bacteria, or fungus. You would lastly consider a virus. In an o2 crash we usually see the biggest fish go first; plus you do have supplemental aeration. Other water chemistry issues usually involve multiple species. Can we rule out chemicals? Ive seen bluegills be very susceptible to weed and feed lawn treatments. 

If I had to guess I think it is a combination of stress due to hot water and possibly a parasite or bacteria. It best fits the profile; usually adult fish are better able to fight off a parasite attack or a bacterial infection. The smaller, young of year fish would be the first to go. Of course, we cannot tell for sure with further investigation. Keep an eye on it but it will probably stop as we go into fall and the water cools.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks Lucas. It's about time to spray the soybeans for pests but I don't think they've done it around my place (I'm checking though). Are perch more sensitive to certain pesticides than bass, bluegill and shad?

I've only put in 4 perch and removed 2 but I guess it only takes two. I really don't have much structure for them to spawn on but about 15 LF of cattails and 2 fish attractors similar to Bill Dance Porcupines but built out of salvaged bowling balls and PVC. The perch didn't do well so I never added more and large bass take priority at my place. My water has been cool and my Vertex Air 1 Plus turns a lot of water for a 1/2 acre pond so I doubt it's temps or low DO. The other fish are eating really well too. No herbicides have been used in over a year on my surrounding lawn and I haven't fertilized the grass since early Spring. I only use nitrogen plus 2% iron anyway. I used a cheap fertilzer with phosphorus shortly after getting the pond built to get the grass going and the water turned flourescent green just a few hours after a rain so I avoid phosphates in general. It's been a month since my last Cutrine Plus application and I added about 1/4 gallon of Aquashade at the same time. I don't really like blue water but my wife does and that low of a dose should have little effect.

I'm going to drop in a minnow trap and see what I come up with. Maybe I'll find evidence of other species being infected early enough to take action before problems arise. Besides obvious physical damage to skin from fungus/bacteria/parasites, should I be looking for something else on live fish?


----------



## beemoth (Aug 3, 2008)

having perch in my pond that pic you posted look like perch to me.
what made them die-------i can't say except that i have deep water 18 -20 feet and haven't seen this happen at my pond. 

i did have a couple weeks back a live perch ( 5-6 incher) floating on the surface and when I got him it had a small bluegill stuck in it's mouth and it's gills were flared out. The bluegill was too big to swallow and the perch couldn't spit it back out being lodged in it's throat. Flared out gills not being to open and close is what killed that perch. Wish I had the camera with me I would've posted it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

It's been a month since the crops were last sprayed. I caught a couple of bluegills and a bass about the same size as fish pictured and I'm pretty sure they're perch too. I've been watching over things closely. I'm starting to think it was a freak event. I haven't seen any more floaters. After thinking it over, I think Lucas is probably right that the warm temps might have killed the cool weather loving perch or at least weakened them so a secondary infection did. Hopefully it killed them all but I have a feeling I won't be so lucky.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Here's what the minnow trap came up with since last night. No doubt they're perch and no doubt they all didn't die. Proves the fact that nature will find a way no matter how much we try to control it and also how prolific these little buggers are. This may change my strategy a bit but I'll try to roll with it and hope they can provide some fun on the ice in a couple of years. It will be interesting to see how many survive.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ryan, I thought you didnt have any perch in the pond?? Did you stock early this year? 
I was nervous about my perch but havent seen any issues with them, yet.
My pond is 12 ft deep, how deep is yours? I just had electricity trenched to the pond from the Garage, should have aerator up within a month, Its just too hard to get everything done around here. 

Last question...what do you bait your minnow traps with?? Last time I used pelets in a cheese cloth, all I got were tadpoles, about 2 dozen of them. 

Salmonid


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Told ya getting them to reproduce isn't hard  Good likleyhood the heat knocked out a portion of the weaker fish.

I really doubt it was a factor, but applying any ammount of shade is going to reduce the available ammount of plankton in the pond. Those fish were well past the transition stage from zooplankton to aquatic insects and small fish. What does the population look like on small gills ( 1/2" or less) in the pond? 

Probably nothing to be to worried about, simply seeing a die off of perch that havn't found alterative food sources, like pellet feed.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi Mark. I've only stocked 4 perch about 6". Two in 2006 and two in 2008... against my better judgement. I was curious how they'd do. I removed 2 in 2008 and growth was below expectations. I have no significant spawning structure for them and a lot of predators. Honestly I'm surprised they even survived. I thought if they did, I might get a jumbo surprise ice fishing sometime since they had little competition. This is the first year I've found offspring. I've posted before about not adding spawning structure for perch...they're prolific little devils as my minnow trap yield illustrates.

I baited the trap with a mix of Aquamax 400 and 500. Aquamax seems really oily compared to Gamefish Chow, maybe that has something to do with it. I only used about 1/4 cup and it was stripped clean when I retrieved the trap. I wonder what a full cup would have caught?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

See Fishman I wasn't crazy when I said not to encourage spawning! I'm not sure how I'm going to deal with it. Maybe I'll make some lemonade.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Lack of food and you're largemouths with probably make quick work of the offspring. I be willing to bet the photos you posted are of young of the year perch. The pellet chow you give your perch is good stuff. So I'de expect some to survive, and like ya said they'll make great tablefare.

I never doubted their prolific nature Don't put words in my mouth!! Keep an eye on the population, but I'm willing to bet your largemouths are having a hayday right now


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Right on Fishman. I haven't caught a largemouth (over 3" anyway) in two weeks.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

haha very nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Beemoth and Salmonoid: With the dry weather we've had this summer, deepest spot is probably only about 9' right now.

Fishman: I first left the trap in for just a couple of hours and I had 3 bluegill that were about 1" along with 1 bass about the size pictured and no perch. Maybe the 1" found their way out leaving it in all night?


----------



## matt (Nov 27, 2005)

With the storms that have blown in I'd say maybe a funnel cloud
deposited them in your pond


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ryan, I left my minnow trap in for 3 hrs yesterday afternoon and only got 2 dead tiny frogs, ( got in, but then couldnt get out) so I left it in overnight and checked it this morning and had 1 -3" bluegill so now I am happy, some spawning has occured, I still have a few fish on beds now as we speak. 
You said pond was low?? Mine is at 100% full right now where as last year was down like 3.5' !

What type of water did you put the trap in to aquaire the YP?? how deep? near structures etc? Id like to see if mine spawned, I have a dozen spawning structures for them so Im hoping so that way i can start keeping a few this winter, ( once i know they spawned) 

Salmonid


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I wouldn't think the largemouths would be any smarter than the next specie when it comes to getting out of a trap. Any chance it's the bait?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok, i just checked my trap again and at first thought, it looked empty but then I saw a little bugger flipping in it and so I took a picture!










MY new PB!!!
Salmonid


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Now that is a nice eating gill!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I tie my trap to the end of my dock near one of the posts. It's the same spot I feed from too. It's about 3 1/2' deep there at the moment.


----------



## beemoth (Aug 3, 2008)

welcome to the perch club PondFin.

Looks like your largemouth bass now have you as competition in the race for perch fillets. 

I plan on harvesting some out of my pond around halloween......water is too warm yet.......and then when we get some good ice go out and hit em again

Nice pics you posted:F


----------

